# Simple Cave



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So tonight i went out and buoght a simple guinea pig hut or home. They come in diffrent sizes for diffrent size fish and caves.... I am tired of making a cave and then coming back 20 mins later and having it come crashing down cose the fish were digging. So that being said i took the guinea pig hut and cover it in rocks to hide it. Its a simple fast way to make a cave-in-free cave....

Pics:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

didn't think about a hamster house, good idea, i've used pvc pipes and glued gravel to it before


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

When I had Africans the first time around, I bought some resin caves. They looked great, like big huge rocks with caves. Not sure if they are available anywhere anymore.


----------

